# March 2010 Giveaway



## Rex

Congratulations to "Michell" for winning the February drawing for Goat Tracks magazine!

This month, Northwest Packgoats is putting up a set of "Packsacks". These are handy pouches that can be used as small panniers when the goat is little. When you switch to full sized panniers the packsacks work great inside the regular panniers to keep your gear seperated.

Simply reply to this post by March 31st to be automatically entered to win.[attachment=0:3e5shjvc]Pack Sacks.jpg[/attachment:3e5shjvc]


----------



## sanhestar

yes, please


----------



## feederseaters

Sign me up!


----------



## sweetmusic

Those look great for day hikes, too. Please sign me up.


----------



## Sbell

I could always use more


----------



## ali pearson

I would like to win this too! 

Ali


----------



## Bob Jones

Sign me up, please.


----------



## bentmettle

yes please


----------



## Todd

sign me up please


----------



## saph

We have just the right size goats for these!


----------



## colomtngoat

Yes Please


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

oh-oh-oh! me-me-me! i love it!


----------



## Goatstopack

Another great give-away. Thanks for the opportunity!!!
Brian


----------



## goingnutsmom

Sign me up! We always have all sizes of goats to work with and should be starting our first over nighters this summer!


----------



## cryptobrian

I'm in.


----------



## Hasligrove

Thanks Rex. Count me in.


----------



## Shade26000

I want in!!


----------



## Stephen

Put us into the hat again... hope everyone is having a great month.


----------



## idahonancy

Hey Rex, Those packsacks look awful handy. Count me in. 
Thanks, IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno

Add Cuzco to the drawing! He could always stand to carry more stuff.


----------



## tiger408

Count me in too please


----------



## cassieb

oh cool!! I could use a few of those.


----------



## art in ny

rex put me in tho im not lucky please


----------



## smwaldrip

Please count me in, thanks!
Susan


----------



## Mike

I'm in...


----------



## bbell

I'm in.

Brandon


----------



## Tuffy

Count me in, and thanks again!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry

Count us in, thanks!


----------



## wyowinds

Nice!! Count me in. Thanks


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine

Please count me in.

I think these would be great for adult goats too to put on top of the larger panniers for quick-grab itemsâ€¦no more wondering which goat has the bug spray, camera, first aid kit, etc. A set of panniers on top, and maybe of another color, would keep some items extra handy and easy to identify.

Thanks Rex!


----------



## ki6rvw

Mary wants in, thank you.


----------



## Sagebrush

Thats a great idea! Might not wait for the drawing


----------



## DKalakay

Just what I need.
Thanks, Denise


----------



## bryansummers06

Hi there im Bryan just joined, always love free gear.
Count me in


----------



## windsking55

I want some!


----------



## jockc

Please throw my name in, and thanks.


----------



## Brambleberry Ranch

Organizers in my big panniers....never thought of that! Great idea.

Deb w


----------



## M&LFarm

Please enter me in the March giveaway!


----------



## goatrange

I'm in, I'm in.
Thanks for the heads up I almost missed it ..... imagine!

Dwayne Smith


----------



## goldendaze

Hi Rex - these look perfect for a beginner like myself and my boy Bling Crosby. Please count me in!
Mardie Campbell


----------



## Oreopacker1

I want one....


----------



## lenallen

My goats would say, "Rex rocks!" 

Lee Alley
Black Hills, SD


----------



## Meggen

Thanks for the reminder ... please put my name in the hat too.
Thanks, Meggen


----------



## Berle

We're new to packgoats but not to goats. We have a small herd of sable dairy goats and have decided to use some of our large, dry does for packing. As soon as the snow melts here in Colorado we'll begin training. We'd love to win your lovely pack sacks to help us get started on our new hobby! Thank you, Berle


----------



## ltcsallen

Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## imported_Rebecca

Must enter to win


----------



## goaties4me

I thought I already posted but don't see it so I better do this post! 

Thank you to the sponsor and Rex for doing these giveaways and having the forum!


----------



## doctorosborne

Consider me IN....


----------



## Barley

Ja, you betcha, I would like to be packing some goods in those this summer.

Barley


----------



## SARBelgians

Cool!!! Please enter me also. 

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## LuckytohaveFarm

My daughter turned me onto this pack goat thing. I think it is great. Look forward to hiking this summer with my sandwiches following me. :lol: My girls think it is great to have a quick jaunt around the ranch now.....wait till they see all that vegetation!

Janet


----------



## deborahh

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## jross

I like them. I'm in.


----------



## schmelzloretta

count me in, thanks


----------



## Alaskan Hunter

I am a new member. I have been using pack goats in Alaska for 4 years now. I have 14 goats. I have packed several large moose, a couple of sheep, numerous bear and caribou with the goats. My family and I have just fallen in love with them and what they can do. We have taken them on several 2-3 week trips into the remote Alaskan backcountry and they have allowed us to be able to reach and experience areas where nothing else can get to. We used horses for years and it is amazing where these goats will allow us to go. I love your site.

I would like to be added into the drawing for this months gear.

Dustin


----------



## sam b

Add me in as anewbie to this group and giveaway


----------



## ColoGoatGuys

Thanks, Rex. I almost missed the deadline this month. We would love to have some more of these great packs!!!

Holly


----------



## Todd

yes, please


----------



## Oreopacker1

HI, I'm Rhiannon and I do 4-H packgoats. You can always count me in for something like that!


----------



## Rex

The winner of the packsacks in the March give away is "goaties4me".

Congratulations!


----------

